# Walther Interarms PPK w/PPK/s slide value



## Revolver1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi. 
I have a Walther Interarms PPK, Alexandria, VA in stainless steel. Many years ago the decocking safety lever on the original slide was found to be defective/unrepairable and was replaced with a PPK/s slide, also Interarms and in stainless steel. 

The Walther works without flaws and is in excellent condition. I'd like to know a ballpark value for the Walther, considering it has the PPK/s slide.

Thank you.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That's tougher to estimate, being as though it is a "mixed" parts gun.


----------

